# Life of the party



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been to about 10 parties in my life and usually i'm just in the backround observing everything. But tonight I drank alot and finally decided to just take a chance and start conversating with everyone. Somehow it worked and I became the life of the whole party. Girls were all over me and all the guys wanted to talk to me. I think this is a big step in my recovery process to just take a big chance and have it work out so well. I just want to see if anyone can relate? Who here has suddenly decided to just start some ****?


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations. Have you been invited to more parties?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been the life of the party once or twice before as well, but only after a few drinks. I've learned that alcohol makes me extremely outgoing. Its almost as if I become a different person. I can't do it without it though...I'm sure one day...I can graduate to being "normal" at a party...but to be the "life' of the party without drinks seems far fetched for me.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yea drinking played a big part....i actually could only remember bits and pieces from the night before. All I know now is that I had a great time and there's really no reason for me to be anxious over parties anymore. As long as you just go in excited and expecting to have a great time then you'll end up being just fine.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

last time i got drunk in a big crowd i literally took my shirt off and sang New Kids on the Block songs for an entire bar. gotta love whiskey and cokes.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

unfortunately, booze does suppress the anxiety which makes for a lot of alcoholics. 


I too transform from wallflower to life of the party after a few drinks.


----------

